# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Không bỏ được pass Bios Laptop! Help!

## baohanhtivilcd

Các bác làm ơn giúp em với. Em có mua 1 con laptop Toshiba Satellite L300-P502. Hôm trước em vào Bios đặt pass, đã xác nhận 2 lần hẳn hoi. Sau khi khơi động lên máy yên cầu pass ngay từ ngoài, em nhớ rất rõ và gõ đúng pass nhưng không vào đc ( Gõ sai 3 lần thì máy tắt nguồn). Em nản quá định đem đi BH. Đến hôm qua em gõ lại vài lần thì lại vào đc, sau đó khởi động lại thì lại không vào đc. Rồi tiếp đến sáng nay thì vào đc Bios, em định gỡ pass nhưng không gỡ đc vì cái dòng Clear Pass bị đen (Tức là không cho phép thay đổi). Các bác có cao kiến gì thì giúp em với nhé.

----------


## huycon009

Nghi là BIOS bị lỗi. Bạn tháo viên pin ra khoảng 15 phút sau đó lắp vào, password sẽ theo đó mà ra đi! Chúc thành công.

----------


## devico

Cài password CMOS được xem là một trong những biện pháp khá hữu hiệu để bảo mật máy tính. Nhưng một ngày đẹp trời bạn quên password này thì sao ? Lúc đó máy tính đã bị khóa ngay từ đầu, lúc mới vừa qua khỏi giai đoạn kiểm tra phần cứng xong!

Chúng ta sẽ giả sử nhiều tình huống để giải quyết nhé. 

*I. Không vào được Windows vừa mở máy là hỏi password liền!* 


*1. Reset Password BIOS CMOS dựa vào mật khẩu mặc định (còn gọi là Backdoor BIOS Password)*

*Các password chuẩn của BIOS do nhà sản xuất đã mặc định sẵn.* 

- Đối với loại Award BIOS thì ta có thể nhập vào các password mặc định sau để thử bẻ khóa password đã đặt trước đó: AWARD SW, AWARD_SW, Award SW, AWARD PW, _award, awkward, J64, j256, j262, j332, j322, 01322222, 589589, 589721, 595595, 598598, HLT, SER, SKY_FOX, aLLy, aLLY, Condo, CONCAT, TTPTHA, aPAf, HLT, KDD, ZBAAACA, ZAAADA, ZJAAADC, djonet.
- Đối với loại Ami BIOS thì dùng: AMI, A.M.I., AMI SW, AMI_SW, BIOS, PASSWORD, HEWITT RAND, Oder.
- Một số password dùng chung cho Ami, Award và một số BIOS khác có thể thử như: LKWPETER, lkwpeter, BIOSTAR, biostar, BIOSSTAR, biosstar, ALFAROME, Syxz, Wodj. 


Nhưng thực ra phương pháp này cũng không hiệu quả lắm vì ngoài những nhãn hiệu Award, Ami… thì còn hàng chục nhãn hiệu BIOS khác mà hầu như ta không thể biết được các password mặc định là gì. 

*2. Reset Password BIOS CMOS dựa vào phần cứng*


Đây là thao tác tác động vào phần cứng để xóa hoàn toàn bộ nhớ BIOS được xem là hiệu quả nhất. Chiêu này còn có tên thông dụng là gỡ pin CMOS hoặc clear CMOS. Để làm được đòi hỏi bạn phải có kiến thức phần cứng một chút và “gan” một chút vì phải tháo máy tính ra, tháo máy xách tay thì phải “gan” hơn chút nữa. 

*Máy Desktop:*

Ban đầu bạn phải tháo thùng máy ra. Quan sát trên mainboard máy tính để tìm một viên pin có đường kính cỡ như một đồng xu gắn trong một ô hình tròn vừa khít với viên pin. Sau khi tìm được viên pin thì bạn gỡ viên pin này ra chờ ít nhất 5 phút để xóa mọi dữ liệu lưu trong BIOS kể cả ngày giờ password …Sau đó gắn pin lại khởi động máy lại nếu không còn hỏi password là thành công. 
Tuy nhiên một số mainboard có tụ giữ điện thì tháo pin CMOS cả ngày nhiều khi cũng không ăn thua. Do đó tốt nhất đọc sách đi theo main thì cho được nơi gọi là jump clear CMOS. Cắm Jump vào đúng vị trí hai chân clear CMOS, mở máy để xóa password. Sau đó tắt máy cắm jump lại vị trí cũ sau đó mở máy lên password chắc chắn sẽ được xóa.

*Máy Laptop (tùy loại): Mình họa bằng máy laptop Acer*

Đầu tiên lật ngửa máy ra





Tháo có 2 con vít để mở máy





Pin cmod của em nó là đây,Rút cái dây đỏ đen ra khoảng 3' rùi cắm lại. 

*II. Giả sử máy tính chỉ bị khóa không cho vào CMOS nhưng vẫn còn vào win được thì cứu như thế nào?* 

*Chúng ta sẽ Reset Passwrod BIOS CMOS dựa vào phần mềm hoặc reset Password BIOS CMOS dựa vào cách giải quyết của nhà sản xuất.*


v *Phá password CMOS dùng câu lệnh ở môi trường DOS:*


Trong môi trường DOS có lệnh DEBUG dùng để xóa password CMOS. Lệnh có thể làm mất hiệu lực bộ nhớ BIOS, giúp cho nó trở về trạng thái nguyên thuỷ, tức trước khi bị cài password. Nhưng thực chất việc này cũng hết sức khó khăn vì không phải lúc nào cũng có thể vào được môi trường DEBUG và cũng không phải ai cũng nhớ hết được lệnh và thứ tự lệnh để gõ! 


v *Phá password CMOS bằng phần mềm CmosPwd:*


Một cách hiệu quả hơn là sử dụng phần mềm khôi phục “Cmos Password Recovery Tools”. Đây là chương trình phục hồi password cmos/bios miễn phí chạy trong môi trường Dos, Windows, Linux, FreeBSD and NetBSD. 

Download tại đây: http://www.cgsecurity.org/cmospwd-5.0.zip

Hướng dẫn cài đặt chương trình *CmosPwd* và xóa password:

1. Tải chương trình và extract ra một thư mục. Giả sử để ở ổ đĩa D như sau: d:\cmos
2. Để làm việc trên bộ nhớ Cmos cần cài “chương trình ioperm” để truy cập trực tiếp ra vào các cổng I/O ports. Nhớ Log on vào Windows bằng tài khoản quyền Administrator và làm như sau (làm biếng đọc thì xem hình bên dưới): 

a. Vào *Start >Run*: gõ vào *CMD* và bấm phím Enter trên bàn phím máy bạn. 
b. Dùng lệnh CD của Dos để chuyển vào thư mục d:\cmos\windows. 
Bạn gõ như sau
*d: (enter)*
*cd cmos (enter)*
*cd windows (enter)*
c. Lúc này bạn đã vào được thư mục d:\cmos\windows trên ổ đĩa D, gõ tiếp vào 
*ioperm.exe –i (enter)*
d. Khởi động cái service ioperm 
*net start ioperm (enter)*
e. Gõ tiếp “*Cmospwd_win.exe /k*” bạn sẽ thấy màn hình hiển thị như sau:

1 - Kill cmos
2 - Kill cmos (try to keep date and time)
0 - Abort

Choice :

Nhập vào số 1 và gõ Enter để xóa thông tin cmos.




*v* *Phá password CMOS bằng phần mềm chuyên dùng, phần mềm của nhà sản xuất:*


Ví dụ xóa password trong BIOS CMOS cho các máy tính của Acer (cả các BIOS CMOS của Laptop và Desktop) dựa trên phần mềm, đã thử nghiệm và thành công trên máy tính Laptop Acer Aspire 3620/ Travel Mate 2420.
Chương trình giúp ta để truy cập vào phần cài đặt của BIOS CMOS trong Microsoft Windows là “Acer eSettings Management” thường đi kèm theo đĩa CD lúc bạn mua máy tính của Acer, nếu bạn lỡ mất CD này thì chỉ cần vào website của Acer để tải chương trình này về là OK.



Trước khi bạn cài “*Acer eSettings Management*” thì bạn phải cài chương trình “*Acer Empowering Technology*” do vậy bạn nên tải 2 chương trình này về máy rồi tiến hành cài đặt, khởi động lại máy tính để tiến hành thực hiện công việc. Đây là địa chỉ website bạn vào đây rồi chọn Series/Model máy của bạn cho đúng để tải chương trình về.

ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com

hoặc 

ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com

----------


## nna19x7

Bất cứ máy nào cũng thế, desktop hay laptop hay netbook, chỉ cần tháo đc máy ra, tháo viên pin ra một vài giây rồi lắp lại. Là xong.

----------

